# Drucker: PIXMA MG3250 oder MG3550



## OutkastInc (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo und schönen Nachmittag!
Ich möchte mir einen der oben genannten Drucker kaufen. Der zweitere ist der neuere, allerdings habe ich bisher noch keinen Test von diesem gefunden und frage mich, was denn die Neuerungen sind? Weiß das jemand?
Wenn diese eher schwer zu finden, bzw nicht erwähnenswert sind, würden sich die im Moment ca. 13€ bei amazon.de nicht lohnen.

Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2013)

Vergleich mal zB hier 

Canon PIXMA MG3250, Tinte (6223B006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mit Canon PIXMA MG3550 schwarz, Tinte (8331B006) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

auf den ersten Blick schon: der teurere (MG3550) hat ne größere Scannerauflösung und schafft ein BISSCHEN mehr Seiten/Min, hat auch etwas weniger Strombedarf. 

Bei brauchen wohl die gleichen Tintenpatronen, und Nachteil bei beiden: die Farbige Patrone ist nur eine, also wenn nur Gelb leer ist, muss trotzdem ne neue Rot/Blau/Gelb-Patrone her. Dafür ist diese Patronen aber nicht so teuer. Für ca 60-80€ mit WLAN und allem drum und dran muss man so nen kleinen Nachteil wohl in Kauf nehmen. Ohne WLAN findest du eher was, wo alle Farben in getrennten Patronen sind - falls Du WLAN nicht brauchst, würd ich das eher so machen. 


Zu dem MG5350 gibt es bei Amazon nur 2 Meinungen: http://www.amazon.de/Canon-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4t-Drucker-Kopierer-Scanner/dp/B00E9WU79Y zu dem anderen aber über 120, das ist meiner Meinung an sich besser als jeder Test, denn wichtig ist ja, was die Käufer davon halten und nicht, was in Laborwerten vielleicht besser oder schlechter als bei anderen Modellen ist  http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008V23KM4


Wie viel druckst Du denn so pro Monat?


----------



## OutkastInc (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Meine Druckaufträge halten sich dann doch in Grenzen. Wird sich häufig auf Text für die Uni oder ein paar Scannvorgänge beschränken. Manchmal vielleicht ein Foto. Deshalb stört mich das mit der Farbpatrone nicht weiter, da meistens die schwarze getauscht werden wird. WLAN ist mir schon auch wichtig, da der Drucker nicht direkt beim PC stehen soll.
Es wird also voraussichtlich auf das ältere und günstigere Modell rauslaufen 
Außer es gäbe noch Alternativen von anderen Herstellern..


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2013)

Also, in dem Fall ist es an sich egal, welchen Du genau nimmst. Ich würde sogar mal am besten auf Saturn/Media-Markt Prospekte Ausschau halten, sofern du den Drucker nicht ganz dringend brauchst, denn wenn die mal ein Angebot haben, ist das meist echt ein sehr guter Preis.


----------



## Geranimo (4. April 2014)

Ich habe den MG3550, ich sehe auch keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Druckern.
Der Preis ist auch ähnlich...das einzige was ein Problem werden könnte, der MG3550 akzeptiert keine alternativen Canon Tintenpatronen, dass heißt, das du immer die originalen Patronen kaufen musst, aber diese sind deutlich teurer obwohl das gleiche drinne ist.
Das ist das Marketing heute du zahlst die Marke mit, bestes Beispiel ist Apple


----------

